# Wahoo!



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Went 22 miles....vey blue water. Caught 11 wahoo and 2 big dolphin. Had a forum member not show up, be aware not to invite Rodd!!! Great day and great fish!


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice catch !


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

11 wahoo.. dang.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Hell, invite me next time... ill show up lol


----------



## love2fly (May 15, 2013)

Me too, ill show up and clean the boat when we get back.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy hoo.....what's the limit on Wahoo or is there one I've never been fishing for them before jus curious


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Dang, that is A serious pile of wahoo!!! Awesome catch!! What was the hot lure of the day? I'm so jealous!! Good job out there


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice haul. Unfortunate that Rodd didn't show up but hope it wasn't anything major that kept him off the boat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. On a weed line? Debris? Or jusst open water?


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome haul bro! Is just me or does it seem like bluewater has been coming closer in to shore this year than the past few? Looks like its shapin up to be an awesome offshore season!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice stack of meat there.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> 11 wahoo.. dang.


What he said......dang!!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That's enough for a few sammiches right there


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

All wahoo were caught on an orange and black trembler. One dolphin on a black/red chaos, had a big cow follow it in and pitched her a cig. Fished in 215 - 250 ft of water.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

now thats a nice catch hell with a red snapper small wahoo are about as good as it gets on the table and only running 22 miles congrats


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a lotta hoo steaks!!! nice day!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> Holy hoo.....what's the limit on Wahoo or is there one I've never been fishing for them before jus curious


No size limit...2 per harvester per day


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome! Way to out a hurting on them!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

SoCal619 said:


> Awesome haul bro! Is just me or does it seem like bluewater has been coming closer in to shore this year than the past few? Looks like its shapin up to be an awesome offshore season!


Enjoy it while you can the Mississippi is at flood stage


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

SoCal619 said:


> Awesome haul bro! Is just me or does it seem like bluewater has been coming closer in to shore this year than the past few? Looks like its shapin up to be an awesome offshore season!


There was beautiful electric blue water at the Antares yesterday and that's only 21 miles out.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very very nice, as others have commented that's a pile of the best eating fish out there in my opinion.


----------

